# spray tan



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

I am having a spray tan next week as i am getting married - short of time and money so not having a practice - any one got any tips as to how I can make sure its not too patchy - I have quite dry skin and am a bit worried its going to look very patchy
thanks x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

Hammer the moisturiser this week and make sure you do some good exfoliating prior to getting it done.

 and  on your wedding.

Axxxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

I completely agree with Amanda, before putting fake tan on I use a really course exfoliator like a sea salt scrub in olive oil, and rub it in using exfoliating gloves (yes makes me nice and red after for a while) are you using a booth, or is a person doing it?  I've had one in a booth done before and was told to rub vaseline into my elbows, heels, and on the backs of my hands to stop it sticking to those places!  
Good luck and have an amazing day!


----------



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

thanks x off to moisturise!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Lounea ... Hope you have a fab day hun. x

I use st ives apricot scrub (its a facial one really) but use it all over to exfoliate, its fab stuff


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Do it about 3 days before to let it calm down too.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I spray quite often- exfoliate as they girls say and moisturise.  I presume the lady is spraying you? The lady that does the best one for me, puts moisturiser on the elbows, knees, tops of feet and she also does the palm of hand and each nail (hand and toe) she puts a big blob of moisturiser on each nail- otherwise your nails can discolour.  
When it is done, then make sure that you dry and wear loose clothes (no bra) home or else you'll get white lines where it rubs off. She gets a baby wipe and wipes the palm of the hand and each nail bed so as not to stain.

If you are having a pedicure and manicure make sure that you have had them done  before the spray tan or else you'll have white hands and feet/legs where they scrub and soak the feet ad soak your tan off. I would do the spray tan 2 days before the wedding.
Have a loevly day
L x


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

I had a spray tan for my sister's wedding last month, here are my tips.
Exfoliate your skin, moisturise and wear loose clothing and DO NOT put your bra back on after the tan. I put my bra back on the next day and still ended up with strap marks, so I wouldn't put it on again at all depending on what your dress is like. Have a fantastic day.


----------



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

ah, thanks ladies x
I think its a lady doing it but not quite sure! I am hoping wedding is still going ahead! my fiance had a motorbike accident yesterday and although is ok, has a broken shoulder blade and ankle.  so relieved he is ok but still in utter shock. waiting for him to be discharged from hospital!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Omg Lounea  Hope he makes a good recovery hunny


----------

